
Rising rural BMI is the main driver of the global obesity epidemic in adults - Someone
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1171-x
======
PaulHoule
In the US I would wonder about the difference between urban, suburban, exurban
and rural areas.

In some urban areas there is less obesity because people walk around a lot.
For instance, New York City or LA, where there is also a lot of health
consciousness and even conspicuous fitness. (I think of a gym that overlooks
Union Square where I see somebody jumping from side to side and it makes me
feel tired.)

Many people in the U.S. however live in places where they do essentially
"urban" work (e.g. office work) and then commute by car to a suburban home. If
I live that kind of life (say on the road) and don't make an effort to do
something active I can put 2500 or fewer steps on my pedometer.)

Then you have real rural situations where people work on a farm or they used
to work in a mine, and that is something different from the above two.

